

A cross-cloud sharing API – time to comment on the draft - jospoortvliet
http://karlitschek.de/2015/08/announcing-the-draft-federated-cloud-sharing-api/

======
jospoortvliet
Built on WebDAV & REST. Goal: to let different file share and sync clouds
communicate - so, for the W3C pick to this up, or another standards body...

